# Wood Supplier in Missouri



## vegansbeware (Apr 3, 2008)

Found this site. They have a very extensive list of woods. I've never heard of using Grape, Persimmon, or Sassafras woods and the prices seem good to me. I don't have a "hook-up" when it comes to smoking woods so, I'm thinking of ordering some from here. Any comments on their pricing or other places I can get wood?

Here is their site.

http://www.chiggercreekproducts.net/index.html


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 3, 2008)

Heck, that's just 20 miles down the road and I've never heard of them.  Might be a bit pricey, especially if you have shipping involved. (unless you are traveling through Sedalia anyway for some great burned ends and sweet potato fries from Katy's BBQ).


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

wow........both of you like in the state with the most beautiful lakes in the world, imho..........i know the mini-sodians, will argure........but the OZARKS..........just take a drive......pull over a side road, and take a beautiful walk, looking for donwed limbs, also you could be on the lookout for morels as wish..............


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 3, 2008)

It is Morel Season, isn't it. If things go right, weather-wise, it should be the end of this month to around the middle of May


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

KEY word there is "IF THINGS GO RIGHT WEATHER WISE"


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, exactly right!


----------



## vegansbeware (Jul 1, 2008)

Thought I would add a bit more to this post. Kinda "pimp the lump supplier" a bit more.

I can pick the stuff up at the local grocery store but you can order it online if your store doesn't carry it.

The Suppliers Web Address
http://www.chiggercreekproducts.net/

My fuel of choice from them is....well the only charcoal they supply,
the "Sweet n Smokey" Lump Charcoal. It's all natural Hardwood Lump that burns really hot and reasonably long. I can get a constant burn at around 225 for about 2-1/2 hours with around 5 pounds of the stuff.

Naked Whiz hasn't rated it yet, but the people that visit have good ratings to give for it.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag20.htm

They supply Smoking Wood too, here is their "menu"
http://www.chiggercreekproducts.net/files/14519833.pdf

Hope this post helps ya'll find a good supplier for fuel and wood!

Happy Smoking!


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 8, 2008)

Am familiar with Katys BBQ.  Ate there many times on my way to Pom De Terre lake when I lived in your neck of the woods.  Love the fried Porta Bellas.  HMMM  Live in MO and needs a wood connection.  Just ask around and I am sure you will find what you need without the high price of shipping.  Plenty of apple and oak and hichory around.


----------



## hobbychef (Jun 19, 2015)

Any of the fruit tree woods can be pared with a hardwood.

If you will only have the meat for one meal time, one could

use the fruit tree wood by itself. But if you plan to have some

leftovers be sure to use some hardwood.

Hickory Smoked Salmon can be smoked prior to preparing 

a meal. Then the same meat item could be grilled over Mesquite

wood to give it a unique flavor, but it will not be as nice the 

second round on a warm-up.

Have no idea about chiggercreek, have to go there to check 

it out. I used to order my woods from a place in Redmond, WA

at acceptable prices.


----------

